# IUI STATISTICS



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

HAVE 1 MORE ROUND OF CLOMID (TOTAL OF 6) AND ITS IUI NEXT STOP FOR ME.  DOES ANYONE KNOW THE SUCCESS RATE AND ALSO HOW TO FIND THE BEST CLINIC THAT OFFERS THE BEST % RATE OF CLINICAL PREGNANCIES.  I LIVE IN WALES.  

AM ALSO THINKING OF STARTING ACCUPUNCTURE.  ANYONE KNOW WHEN AND WHEN NOT TO HAVE THIS TREATMENT DURING IUI.  ?? SHOULD NOT HAVE IT DURING 2 WEEK WAIT.

THANKS, AND I'M SURE THIS WILL BE MY FIRST OF MANY MESSAGES ON THIS SITE!!!!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck!

Stats are quite varied - my NHS hospital was 10% success (not sure if this was clinical pregancies or live birth rate).
Many private clinics seem to claim nearer 20%.

The NHS official stats show 9% success rates - but you have to remember that each case is so individual it's v difficult to compare like with like.

It works for some people so why not you?!

I think the better clinics seem to be the ones that offer more scans to closely monitor your folicles/lining & also those that will do the basting at the weekend.

Good luck!
Jess x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Liliwen,

As Jess says the rates are approx 10-15% a go our NHS live birth rate (we went to same one) was 10% a go on a stimulated cycle. We've added to their success rate as it worked first time for us - Yipppee!

Good luck and just check out what the clinics will do. Again as Jess has mentioned you want to be scanned as much as your individual needs are and not be limited too much, be given good info of your  follie development and receive clear instructions of when to take what drugs.

I found our NHS clinic great, we read up a lot on it too so we knew what we wanted to ask. Have you read the guide to IUI on this site?

Good luck and may it be a BFP for you.

LOL Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

congratulations Liliwen


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Woweeee!

Wel done and   on your  !!!!

LOL xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Fantastic!!

Jess xxx


----------

